# Ice Tent



## adamsoa (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm looking to get an ice tent. What is a good one for about $200? The Eskimo quick fish 3 looks good. The Frabill Outpost Hub Shelter looks alright too. 

Any opinions?


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

As far as I'm concerned you can't go wrong with the Eskimo QF3. We have one and also the QF4. No disappointment here at all and no issues with tents yet...including the ice stakes that come with the Eskimo test are far superior to all the other ice tent stakes very easy to screw into the ice and hold great. Yes I'm partial to the Eskimo ice tents...


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I have an Eskimo FatFish 4. Used it just one season so far. I would ask, however, how many people usually go out with you? If its more than one or two, I would suggest seriously considering getting a QF6.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Just as the ice season winds down, Eskimo always puts old stock and returns on Ebay for crazy cheap prices (they sell out stuff FAST as people know to look for the deals now). They grade the tents A, B, C etc. A is like new with only faint marks to indicate use. B has more marks, dirt etc... on down. I bought my QF6 a couple years ago for I think $180, A grade so it was like new. Smoking deal.

I LOVE the size of QF6 as well... even fishing a couple people, you have enough room the holes arent all stacked next to each other. Bought a couple extra stakes to reinforce corners and its been fantastic. Definitely go bigger if you can. QF6 is around 6x13" inside. Lots of room to spread out and relax.


-DallanC


----------



## cbassonafly (Oct 5, 2012)

I got the Eskimo Quick Fish 3 for Christmas, love it! It fits 3 people comfortably, but I agree with DallanC, go bigger if you can, its nice to have extra space and wiggle room. But the EQF 3 is a nice unit


----------

